# Me la menea



## maenad

Ni sóc català ni espanyol però l'altre día em vaig adonar algú feia servir la frase, '¡_Me la menea_¡'. Això va fer que comencés demanar-me com es traduiria en catalá.


----------



## roxer

aixo és castellà, jo crec que no se com traduir-ho :O


----------



## ernest_

Primer hauríem de saber què significa _me la menea_ 
Se m'acudeixen un parell de coses, però esperaré a veure si algú ho sap del cert abans de dir res.


----------



## avellanainphilly

"Me la menea" deu ser sinònim de "me la suda", no?
"Se me'n fot", potser?


----------



## roxer

jo crec que ha de ser una cosa com això, pero no estic molt convençuda.


----------



## Namarne

Per no desmerèixer en grolleria: _me la sua, me la pela... _


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En principi, n´estic de acord amb vosaltres, però també pot ser una cosa física. 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> En principi, n´estic de acord amb vosaltres, però també pot ser una cosa física.


Ostres, Ant, no hi havia pensat. En aquest cas jo li pregaria a l'amic maenad que ens faci cinc cèntims del... context...


----------



## Heiwajin

Ep, en la línia "se me'n fot" que comentàveu més amunt podríeu afegir "me la porta fluixa"


----------



## Interfecte

Aquesta de _me la porta fluixa_ m'agrada molt, i també les del Namarne de _me la sua _i _me la pela_.
Jo hi afegiria encara: _me la bufa_ i _me la rebufa_, potser més suaus.

I en l'altre sentit, potser _me la remena_, _me la pela_ (que coincidiria amb el primer sentit).


----------

